# Juve - Inter. Coppa Italia. 27 gennaio 2016 ore 20:45. Tv Rai 1.



## admin (24 Gennaio 2016)

Coppa Italia 2015/2016, siamo alle semifinali. Juventus - Inter è la seconda semifinale in programma, dopo Alessandria - Milan.

Juventus - Inter si gioca mercoledì 27 gennaio 2016 alle ore 20:45 allo Juventus Stadium di Torino. E' una doppia sfida che si gioca tra andata e ritorno. La partita di ritorno è in programma il 2 Marzo 2016 a San Siro.

Dove vedere Juventus - Inter in tv?

Diretta su Rai a partire dalle ore 20:45 di mercoledì 27 gennaio 2016.

Seguiranno news, formazioni e commenti.


----------



## juventino (24 Gennaio 2016)

Non ci sono scuse, dobbiamo batterli. Un KO contro di noi li ucciderebbe definitivamente anche in ottica scudetto.


----------



## koti (24 Gennaio 2016)

Molto combattuto su per chi "tifare". 
Veder perdere l'Inter è sempre una gran goduria, di contro però c'è il trovarsi di fronte la Juve in finale che equivale praticamente a sconfitta (quasi) certa.


----------



## admin (25 Gennaio 2016)

up


----------



## Ma che ooh (25 Gennaio 2016)

Vabbè dai l'inter sta scoppiando, la Juve è in salute, la vittoria sarà bianconera facile.
P.s [MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION] il tuo avatar


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Gennaio 2016)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Vabbè dai l'inter sta scoppiando, la Juve è in salute, la vittoria sarà bianconera facile.
> P.s [MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION] il tuo avatar



partita scontatissima


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Gennaio 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Molto combattuto su per chi "tifare".
> Veder perdere l'Inter è sempre una gran goduria, di contro però c'è il trovarsi di fronte la Juve in finale che equivale praticamente a sconfitta (quasi) certa.



anche io non saprei, sinceramente non me ne frega nulla, spero che finisca in rissa e vengano tutti squalificati


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Gennaio 2016)

Sicuro vince la Giuve che li asfalterà e poi ucciderà noi in finale .

Già tutto scritto


----------



## 13-33 (26 Gennaio 2016)

Juve facile con rosso a Melo sicuro !!!


----------



## DOOOOD (26 Gennaio 2016)

mi aspetto una catenaccio nerazzurro d'altri tempi... con dieci uomini costantemente dietro la linea di metà campo.


----------



## admin (27 Gennaio 2016)

up


----------



## Aragorn (27 Gennaio 2016)

L'ultima volta che ho tifato Inter è stato quattro anni fa, quando la Giuve di Conte rischiava di soffiarci il record di imbattibilità. Quella volta andò bene, stavolta temo sarà più dura.


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Gennaio 2016)

fino a un mese fa avrei scommesso sull'inde, adesso sembrano proprio allo sbando, mancini per primo. si sono giocati male in campionato un jolly che non ricapiterà


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Gennaio 2016)

io non tifo nessuno, però l'inter è più debole quindi è sempre meglio che passino i più deboli


----------



## admin (27 Gennaio 2016)

*Le formazioni ufficiali

JUVENTUS: Neto, Caceres, Bonucci, Chiellini, Cuadrado, Pogba, Marchisio, Asamoah, Evra, Mandzukic, Morata

INTER: Handanovic; Murillo, Miranda, Nagatomo; D'Ambrosio, Melo, Medel, Kondogbia, Biabiany; Jovetic, Ljajic*


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Gennaio 2016)

Finalmente gioca Condocoso


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Gennaio 2016)

se ciao Mancini che copia il modulo hahah


----------



## kolao95 (27 Gennaio 2016)

Semmai credo sia D'Ambrosio a giocare centrale con Nagatomo esterno.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Gennaio 2016)

Tabto L inde prenderà una piallata epica e poi la prendiamo noi in finale


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Gennaio 2016)

Questi corrono sempre come dopati assurdo, asamoah pare un fulmine e non gioca da una vita


----------



## kolao95 (27 Gennaio 2016)

Rigore netto negato ai ladri.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Gennaio 2016)

Rigorissimo


----------



## Mou (27 Gennaio 2016)

Rigore netto non dato, intanto.


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Gennaio 2016)

se vincono i gobbi ci tocca pure far giocare Abbiati in finale perché loro schiereranno Neto


----------



## Blu71 (27 Gennaio 2016)

Bella partita.


----------



## kolao95 (27 Gennaio 2016)

Juve assatanata..


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Gennaio 2016)

inter scandalosa


----------



## Underhill84 (27 Gennaio 2016)

fa veramente male vedere la Juventus, dopo aver visto lo scandalo di ieri sera... altri 10 min poi spengo per i nervi


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Gennaio 2016)

Certo che 40 milioni per uno che non sa stoppare una palla


----------



## admin (27 Gennaio 2016)

Rigore per la Juve.

Questi giocano con una fame impressionante.


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Gennaio 2016)

Finita.


----------



## kolao95 (27 Gennaio 2016)

Rigore dato alla Juve. Il contatto c'è, ma non so se ci sono gli estremi per il rigore.


----------



## kolao95 (27 Gennaio 2016)

1-0 Juve. Morata!


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Gennaio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Rigore dato alla Juve. Il contatto c'è, ma non so se ci sono gli estremi per il rigore.



ha compensato per l'altro.


----------



## admin (27 Gennaio 2016)

*1-0 Morata*


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Gennaio 2016)

E Allegri se ne va in Premier con 2 scudetti e 2 coppe italia negli ultimi due anni


----------



## Underhill84 (27 Gennaio 2016)

rigore metto pure questo. L'inter fa schifo come noi


----------



## Mou (27 Gennaio 2016)

Murillo la palla non la tocca nemmeno per sbaglio e Cuadrado è caparbio a mettere il corpo. Ci può stare, con quello non dato prima la questione non sussiste.


----------



## kolao95 (27 Gennaio 2016)

Il finocchio se la ride


----------



## Aragorn (27 Gennaio 2016)

I gobbi sanno sfruttare molto bene il fattore casa, non vorrei che col Bayern ci scapppasse la sorpresa ..


----------



## cremone (27 Gennaio 2016)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> I gobbi sanno sfruttare molto bene il fattore casa, non vorrei che col Bayern ci scapppasse la sorpresa ..



Beh...Gli renderà le cose più difficili in campionato


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (27 Gennaio 2016)

L'unica cosa che ha sbagliato l'arbitro è il colore del cartellino...


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Gennaio 2016)

che pacco kondogbia, molto peggio di bertolacci, sembra non sapere nemmeno che forma abbia il pallone


----------



## kolao95 (27 Gennaio 2016)

Miranda ammonito (giallo ridicolo imho), salta il ritorno.


----------



## Mou (27 Gennaio 2016)

Miranda salta il ritorno, bene.


----------



## admin (27 Gennaio 2016)

Ahahhahahahaha ma che piedi c'ha sto Kondogbia?


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (27 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ahahhahahahaha ma che piedi c'ha sto Kondogbia?



Sulla settimana enigmistica era in trova le differenze con Traoré, solo una, 40 cucuzze.


----------



## Mou (27 Gennaio 2016)

Gara fisica e nervosa, l'Inter ti fa giocare davvero male.


----------



## Shevchenko (27 Gennaio 2016)

Morata favoloso. Farei follie per averlo al Milan. Diventerà un top player clamoroso secondo me. 

Murillo pietoso. Ma è più forte di romagnoli Cit.


----------



## 666psycho (27 Gennaio 2016)

Mou ha scritto:


> Gara fisica e nervosa, l'Inter ti fa giocare davvero male.



per il milan non è un problema..   domenica giocheremo come sappiamo fare...


----------



## bettyzlatan (27 Gennaio 2016)

Mou ha scritto:


> Murillo la palla non la tocca nemmeno per sbaglio e Cuadrado è caparbio a mettere il corpo. Ci può stare, con quello non dato prima la questione non sussiste.



Peccato che non doveva esserci quell azione dato che non.ha fischiato fallo su handanovic, tagliamento poi ammonizione ridicola su miranda


----------



## kolao95 (27 Gennaio 2016)

Morata! 2-0


----------



## admin (27 Gennaio 2016)

*2-0 Morata*


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Gennaio 2016)

questi sono dopati, non c'è altro spiegazione, vanno a un ritmo pazzesco


----------



## kolao95 (27 Gennaio 2016)

Che attaccante della Madonna.. Se solo mettesse un po' di rabbia agonistica diventerebbe ben presto uno dei migliori attaccanti del mondo.


----------



## Underhill84 (27 Gennaio 2016)

altra doppietta agile della Juve. questi qua non li batteremo mai e poi mai. (ammesso che arriviamo in finale)


----------



## LukeLike (27 Gennaio 2016)

Mamma mia, loro giocano con Morata come riserva, noi con Sballotello e Tamarreng...


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Gennaio 2016)

che assist di melo, da antologia


----------



## kolao95 (27 Gennaio 2016)

Melo ahahah


----------



## kolao95 (27 Gennaio 2016)

Espulso il fenomeno


----------



## Underhill84 (27 Gennaio 2016)

Che cesso Murillo


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Gennaio 2016)

se ciao resusciteremo noi l'inter


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Gennaio 2016)

volevo il derby finale ma vabbe tanto comunque perdevamo uguale


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (27 Gennaio 2016)

Ormai speriamo nel cappotto...


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Gennaio 2016)

Murillo sono partite e partite che fa pena comunque.


----------



## Underhill84 (27 Gennaio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> volevo il derby finale ma vabbe tanto comunque perdevamo uguale



Meglio perdere da chi è + forte, che dai cani interisti. Tanto se giochiamo così come adesso, e speranze sono minime.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (27 Gennaio 2016)

Al ritorno senza murillo e miranda, magari ora bloccano la cessione di little frog


----------



## bettyzlatan (27 Gennaio 2016)

Peccato pensavate di avere vita facile con noi in finale


----------



## kolao95 (27 Gennaio 2016)

Morata sciupa il 3-0


----------



## Underhill84 (27 Gennaio 2016)

che cross...


----------



## hiei87 (27 Gennaio 2016)

Ce l'hanno proprio nel dna. Non mollano una partita. Sono dei cannibali famelici.
Noi anche quando avevamo lo squadrone almeno in coppa Italia staccavamo la spina. Ricordo delle figuracce con Ancelotti, ma anche con Sacchi e Capello (l'unico a dominare per anni in campionato), a parte la finale del '90, si usciva sempre presto...
Inutile dire che non possiamo nemmeno lontanamente sperare di vincere la finale.


----------



## mandraghe (27 Gennaio 2016)

Murillo, il fenomeno che ha fermato Messi


----------



## kolao95 (27 Gennaio 2016)

Partitone di nonno Evra stasera.


----------



## kolao95 (27 Gennaio 2016)

Dybala! Mezza papera di Handanovic! 3-0


----------



## admin (27 Gennaio 2016)

3-0.

Ma chi li ferma più questi qui?


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (27 Gennaio 2016)

Grande Samir


----------



## smallball (27 Gennaio 2016)

inter imbarazzante


----------



## Aragorn (27 Gennaio 2016)

Forse era meglio uscire col Crotone


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Gennaio 2016)

dybala è entrato in campo come dovesse giocare una finale di champions


----------



## kolao95 (27 Gennaio 2016)

Sono in una condizione fisica straripante.


----------



## mr.wolf (27 Gennaio 2016)

non dovrei ma GODO


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (27 Gennaio 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> dybala è entrato in campo come dovesse giocare una finale di champions



Come Balotelli ad Empoli


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Gennaio 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Meglio perdere da chi è + forte, che dai cani interisti. Tanto se giochiamo così come adesso, e speranze sono minime.



anche perdere in finale contro i ladri non è che mi fa più felice, anzi...


----------



## Blu71 (27 Gennaio 2016)

Inter a picco.


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Gennaio 2016)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Come Balotelli ad Empoli



uguale uguale


----------



## mandraghe (27 Gennaio 2016)

Handanovic sta conservando i miracoli per il derby.

Yaya Kondogbia dominatore assoluto. Che bidonaccio che abbiamo scansato..


----------



## cremone (27 Gennaio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Sono in una condizione fisica straripante.



Mi ricordo il Milan con Allegri incredibile....


----------



## admin (27 Gennaio 2016)

Ma dove pensavate che andasse l'Inter?

Sono una squadra scandalosa. Appena appena superiore a noi. Ma siamo lì.


----------



## Underhill84 (27 Gennaio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> anche perdere in finale contro i ladri non è che mi fa più felice, anzi...



no per carità neanche a me. mi son espresso da cani effettivamente. Solo che i gobbi sono sicuramente i più forti. Perdere con loro sarà brutto, ma perdere contro la solita inter scarsona, farebbe ancora + male imho


----------



## Hellscream (27 Gennaio 2016)

Vista la condizione della Juve, io rivedrei anche i pronostici contro il Bayern...


----------



## Sheva my Hero (27 Gennaio 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Vista la condizione della Juve, io rivedrei anche i pronostici contro il Bayern...



Sono forti, ma solo in Italia. Adesso vediamo con il Bayern.


----------



## Gre-No-Li (27 Gennaio 2016)

Carissimi, vi aspettiamo in finale...


----------



## The Ripper (27 Gennaio 2016)

Dybala che giocatorone
Complementi alla Juve, ad Allegri e alla dirigenza. C'hanno visto giusto a scegliere acciughina e a fare mercato


----------



## mr.wolf (27 Gennaio 2016)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Carissimi, vi aspettiamo in finale...


uccidi un uomo già morto


----------



## BossKilla7 (27 Gennaio 2016)

Troppo, troppo più forti. Ci strapazzeranno come le uova in finale


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Gennaio 2016)

bisogna sperare che la juventus si accontenti dello scudetto e arrivino a fine maggio in ciabatte con la testa agli europei... riguardo all'inde... saremo in grado di resuscitarli??


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Gennaio 2016)

Godo per i cartonati.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (27 Gennaio 2016)

Di uomini morti ne abbiamo 22 in rosa...
Ed Una società già sepolta.


----------



## Atletico Maniero (27 Gennaio 2016)

Sheva my Hero ha scritto:


> Sono forti, ma solo in Italia. Adesso vediamo con il Bayern.


Sinceramente io di squadre in Europa (e quindi al mondo) più forti di questa Juve ne vedo ben poche. Barcellona, Bayern, Real, PSG....poi? Le inglesi no di sicuro, il Borussia nemmeno, altre italiane o francesi o tedesche neanche...


----------



## Gre-No-Li (27 Gennaio 2016)

Noi li abbiamo massacrati, voi finiteli...


----------



## Atletico Maniero (27 Gennaio 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Dybala che giocatorone
> Complementi alla Juve, ad Allegri e alla dirigenza. C'hanno visto giusto a scegliere acciughina e a fare mercato


Eri tu che dicevi quest'estate che era un talento cristallino? O forse mi sbaglio...


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Gennaio 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> no per carità neanche a me. mi son espresso da cani effettivamente. Solo che i gobbi sono sicuramente i più forti. Perdere con loro sarà brutto, ma perdere contro la solita inter scarsona, farebbe ancora + male imho



ho capito il senso del tuo discorso, ma fa male e tanto anche contro loro, avrei preferito perdere con la roma con la lazio col chievo ecc ecc


----------



## Atletico Maniero (27 Gennaio 2016)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Noi li abbiamo massacrati, voi finiteli...


Spero vivamente che il Milan ne faccia altri 3 a 'sti tizi.


----------



## Ma che ooh (27 Gennaio 2016)

Atletico Maniero ha scritto:


> Sinceramente io di squadre in Europa (e quindi al mondo) più forti di questa Juve ne vedo ben poche. Barcellona, Bayern, Real, PSG....poi? Le inglesi no di sicuro, il Borussia nemmeno, altre italiane o francesi o tedesche neanche...



Solo quelle 4 le reputo al vostro : 2 più forti ( anche se il Bayern ha da due anni a sta parte la maledizione che dagli ottavi in poi si rompe mezza squadra ) , una pari, ( il Real ) e il Psg un pochino inferiore ( ma proprio di un nulla, le altre vi vedono col binocolo, apparte forse il rognosissimo Atletico


----------



## Ma che ooh (27 Gennaio 2016)

Atletico Maniero ha scritto:


> Eri tu che dicevi quest'estate che era un talento cristallino? O forse mi sbaglio...



Pure io lo dicevo, quando [MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION] pensava che era un pacco


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Gennaio 2016)

Atletico Maniero ha scritto:


> Eri tu che dicevi quest'estate che era un talento cristallino? O forse mi sbaglio...



io sono due anni che lo dico, mi ricordo la discussione dove si diceva che dybala non ha classe, vero [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] ??


----------



## juve_inworld (27 Gennaio 2016)

Che goduria oggi  domenica tifo milan per spazzarli via una volta per tutte


----------



## Atletico Maniero (27 Gennaio 2016)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Solo quelle 4 le reputo al vostro : 2 più forti ( anche se il Bayern ha da due anni a sta parte la maledizione che dagli ottavi in poi si rompe mezza squadra ) , una pari, ( il Real ) e il Psg un pochino inferiore ( ma proprio di un nulla, le altre vi vedono col binocolo, apparte forse il rognosissimo Atletico


Per me il PSG è più forte, mentre il Real non vive una grandissima stagione e delle 4 è sicuramente quella meno difficile da battere. Mi ero scordato l'Atletico che sarebbe rognoso da battere perfino da una squadra All-Stars. Simeone è la dimostrazione che un allenatore può influire in maniera incredibile su una squadra. Rendiamoci conto che se la giocano alla pari in campionato col Barcellona e sono sicuramente più tosti del Real. A proposito, c'è Barca-Atletico nel weekend: sfida da non perdere.


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Gennaio 2016)

Mancini disperato...era da Settembre che aspettavo questo momento. Non sa a che attaccarsi (o forse sì?).


----------



## Dany20 (27 Gennaio 2016)

Finalmente si stanno notando i limiti dell'Inter.


----------



## Ma che ooh (27 Gennaio 2016)

Atletico Maniero ha scritto:


> Per me il PSG è più forte, mentre il Real non vive una grandissima stagione e delle 4 è sicuramente quella meno difficile da battere. Mi ero scordato l'Atletico che sarebbe rognoso da battere perfino da una squadra All-Stars. Simeone è la dimostrazione che un allenatore può influire in maniera incredibile su una squadra. Rendiamoci conto che se la giocano alla pari in campionato col Barcellona e sono sicuramente più tosti del Real. A proposito, c'è Barca-Atletico nel weekend: sfida da non perdere.


Oggi l'Atletico ha avuto una battuta d'arresto inaspettata col Celta, ma per il resto concordo, sembrano in difesa quasi indistruttibili, sono proprio curioso di vedere che combinano Atletico e Barca


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Gennaio 2016)

chissà se mancini ride ancora


----------



## juventino (28 Gennaio 2016)

Causa The Revenant me la sono persa e visto il risultato un po' mi spiace, ma godo godo godo lo stesso.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Gennaio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> io sono due anni che lo dico, mi ricordo la discussione dove si diceva che dybala non ha classe, vero [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] ??


Ehm... ehm...  non l'ho vista la partita ma 'azzo, Dybala è forte forte.


----------



## Marilson (28 Gennaio 2016)

Atletico Maniero ha scritto:


> Sinceramente io di squadre in Europa (e quindi al mondo) più forti di questa Juve ne vedo ben poche. Barcellona, Bayern, Real, PSG....poi? Le inglesi no di sicuro, il Borussia nemmeno, altre italiane o francesi o tedesche neanche...



Arsenal, City e United vi demoliscono. Posa il fiasco dai


----------



## Atletico Maniero (28 Gennaio 2016)

Marilson ha scritto:


> Arsenal, City e United vi demoliscono. Posa il fiasco dai


Il City lo abbiamo battuto andata e ritorno nel girone, lo United quest'anno fa pietà e l'Arsenal è il solito Arsenal.
Mi sa che il fiasco dovresti posarlo tu.


----------



## Mou (28 Gennaio 2016)

Marilson ha scritto:


> Arsenal, City e United vi demoliscono. Posa il fiasco dai



Ho visto il City demolirci...


----------



## 13-33 (28 Gennaio 2016)

Marilson ha scritto:


> Arsenal, City e United vi demoliscono. Posa il fiasco dai


No scherziamo su


----------



## Sheva my Hero (28 Gennaio 2016)

Atletico Maniero ha scritto:


> Il City lo abbiamo battuto andata e ritorno nel girone, lo United quest'anno fa pietà e l'Arsenal è il solito Arsenal.
> Mi sa che il fiasco dovresti posarlo tu.



Pur essendo milanista, è vero, la Juve è di un altro pianeta rispetto alle inglesi. La competenza dei dirigenti juve non si compra coi soldoni arabi, la premier league dovrebbe solo imparare dalla Juve come si lavora.


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Gennaio 2016)

C'è solo da applaudire a questa Juve...sono fortissimi e giocano ogni partita alla morte (noi sta grinta onestamente non l'abbiamo più avuta dai tempi del primo Capello)...

Mi sa che a monaco qualcuno sta iniziando a preoccuparsi e non poco..


----------



## mandraghe (28 Gennaio 2016)

Marilson ha scritto:


> Arsenal, City e United vi demoliscono. Posa il fiasco dai



Non sono d'accordo, Allegri gente come Pellegrini, Wenger e Van Gaal li demolisce tatticamente. Ad oggi in Europa, vedo superiore alla Juve solo Barça e Bayern. Con Psg e Real questa Juve se la gioca alla grande.

La Juve ha programmato per tempo, pur cedendo 2 pezzi da 90 come Tevez e Vidal è ripartita alla grande, non sono appagati dalle continue vittorie, in Italia sono la società meglio organizzata, è giusto che vincano e rivincano di continuo.

Ieri si è vista la distanza tra una squadra convinta e sicura ed una che invece stava lì sperando di non prenderne troppe, che ha cercato di metterla sui nervi e sull'agonismo, ma che alla prima accellerata juventina non ha saputo che fare.


----------



## Shevchenko (28 Gennaio 2016)

Marilson ha scritto:


> Arsenal, City e United vi demoliscono. Posa il fiasco dai



Non scherziamo. La Juve è più forte di: City, United, Arsenal. Non contano solo i nomi eh. Sottolineando comunque che la Juve ha uno squadrone. Conta anche la compattezza e il gioco di squadra. Con quelle più forti se la può comunque giocare nonostante sia sfavorita. Tipo col Bayern, è sfavorita, ma non la darei per spacciata.

P.S: Allegri come allenatore è molto più bravo di Wenger, Pellegrini e Van Gaal. E lo dico io che non sono un suo estimatore. Non c'è proprio paragone tra lui e quelli sopra citati.


----------



## Black1897 (28 Gennaio 2016)

marilson ha scritto:


> arsenal, city e united vi demoliscono. Posa il fiasco dai



ahahahaahahaahahaah


----------



## Black1897 (28 Gennaio 2016)

Date il colpo di grazia in campionato a quelle fogne e spediteli dov'è il loro posto.


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Gennaio 2016)

Black1897 ha scritto:


> Date il colpo di grazia in campionato a quelle fogne e spediteli dov'è il loro posto.



eh magari...ma con noi rispolvereranno il buon Kulovic vedrai.


----------



## Black1897 (28 Gennaio 2016)

Curiosità:

Sono abbastanza convinto che sia stato Buffon a dire a Dybala di tirare ad Handanovic forte e rasoterra.

Prima che Paulo entri si vede Buffon dirgli qualcosa e dopo il gol Dybala lo va ad indicare quasi ringraziandolo..


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Gennaio 2016)

Black1897 ha scritto:


> Curiosità:
> 
> Sono abbastanza convinto che sia stato Buffon a dire a Dybala di tirare ad Handanovic forte e rasoterra.
> 
> Prima che Paulo entri si vede Buffon dirgli qualcosa e dopo il gol Dybala lo va ad indicare quasi ringraziandolo..



Può essere. Lo sloveno non è molto capace coi piedi (anche il gol di Lasagna sfrutta questa sorte di handicap). L'ha dimostrato svariate volte.


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Gennaio 2016)

Marilson ha scritto:


> Arsenal, City e United vi demoliscono. Posa il fiasco dai



Non credo proprio. I Gobbi li triturano a questi qui....


----------



## Shevchenko (28 Gennaio 2016)

Black1897 ha scritto:


> Curiosità:
> 
> Sono abbastanza convinto che sia stato Buffon a dire a Dybala di tirare ad Handanovic forte e rasoterra.
> 
> Prima che Paulo entri si vede Buffon dirgli qualcosa e dopo il gol Dybala lo va ad indicare quasi ringraziandolo..



Puo' essere. Buffon non è solamente un portierone, è anche un ottimo osservatore e conosce tutti i punti deboli dei suoi colleghi. 


Comunque prendetemi pure per pazzo, ma io son felice che la Juve abbia praticamente sbattuto fuori i cuginastri dalla Coppia Italia. E' vero che in finale (sempre se ci arriviamo!) sarebbe stato più facile giocarsela con l'Inter, ma non avrei sopportato l'idea di perderla proprio contro di loro, perché comunque il rischio c'è. Molto meglio giocarsela contro la Juve, sperare bene e in caso contrario perdere contro la prima della classe. Poi dai, Juventus - Milan è un classico del calcio Italiano. Una sfida tra le due migliori società italiane. Anche se ora noi non lo siamo più ovviamente!


----------



## Gre-No-Li (31 Gennaio 2016)

Black1897 ha scritto:


> Date il colpo di grazia in campionato a quelle fogne e spediteli dov'è il loro posto.


E il Milan, come Garibaldi, rispose: Obbedisco!


----------

